

A new start-up service for tired Google users - bdfh42
http://igoogleforyou.com/

======
xirium
Is this an April Fool? In either case, here's some suggested searches:
[http://www.somethingawful.com/d/comedy-goldmine/chachacom-
ge...](http://www.somethingawful.com/d/comedy-goldmine/chachacom-get-
people.php)

~~~
technoguyrob
From the FAQ: <http://igoogleforyou.com/igoogleforyouhelp.html>

    
    
       # Is this an April Fool's Day joke?
       
       No, this is an innovative Web 2.0 start-up.

------
aikii
This service is a very efficient use of my time, but it is slow in real time.

------
cadalac
Logic dictates that it’s an April Fool’s joke.

------
SwellJoe
Best place.

